# Wilwood Rear PArking Brake Cable



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

All,

We are in the process of the frame up build of a '66 GTO. We have installed Wilwood rear discs and in the process for setting up the parking brake cable. We want to use the original mounting / termination point of the cable house in the frame bracket (that the lower trailing arm mounts to). I have contacted InLine Tubing who will build custom cables (I know that Wilwood makes a "universal" kit but I do not like the way that it designed).

What I need is a measurement from a stock setup of a '64 - '67 GTO. I need the length of the cable that extends from the front of the lower control arm mounting bracket to the "cable connector" that the intermediate cable connects to. 

Here is a picture of what I need the length of.

Thanks,

David


----------

